# just testing



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Testing
This is size 7

If you have questions Re: the New Format of the Board. Let us know~!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2004)

OWEEE!!! My eyes! My eyes! :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> OWEEE!!! My eyes! My eyes! :boing2:


heheee.. sowwy .. I'm nearsighted


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 13, 2004)

It took me a while to find the "New Posts" link, since that is one of my favorite features.  For a few minutes there, I thought the new look lost this feature.  I'm glad it still has that--just that it is a bit more "hidden".  It would be nice to have this link be a bit more prominent. Overall, it is nice with a few new stuff.  Just takes a while to get used to navigating, but once I know where everything is, things are dandy.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> It took me a while to find the "New Posts" link, since that is one of my favorite features.  For a few minutes there, I thought the new look lost this feature.  I'm glad it still has that--just that it is a bit more "hidden".  It would be nice to have this link be a bit more prominent. Overall, it is nice with a few new stuff.  Just takes a while to get used to navigating, but once I know where everything is, things are dandy.
> 
> - Ceicei



Rather like an Easter Egg hunt eh   I've been finding new things today and we shall be having a new Ladies only Locker room soon


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 13, 2004)

What's this reputation thing?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> What's this reputation thing?


Until you figure out the answer to that question you're gonna be a great date! :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Until you figure out the answer to that question you're gonna be a great date! :uhyeah:



...talk about going in and through danger on that one... :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Rather like an Easter Egg hunt eh   I've been finding new things today and we shall be having a new Ladies only Locker room soon



Boy, I can't wait to drill a peep hole in the wall for this one! artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2004)

I always knew you were a perv. :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I always knew you were a perv. :uhyeah:




Gee, thanks. Gotta have a hobby after a Kenpo workout! :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> It took me a while to find the "New Posts" link, since that is one of my favorite features. For a few minutes there, I thought the new look lost this feature. I'm glad it still has that--just that it is a bit more "hidden". It would be nice to have this link be a bit more prominent. Overall, it is nice with a few new stuff. Just takes a while to get used to navigating, but once I know where everything is, things are dandy.
> 
> - Ceicei


We're having the same problems finding things.  It's slowly coming back together.

I may add a few "quick" links to the main menu again, soon as I figure out what they should be.  Alot seems to change depending on if you're logged in or not.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 14, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Gee, thanks. Gotta have a hobby after a Kenpo workout! :uhyeah:


In his best Pummba the pig voice "They call me Mr. Perv!" :uhyeah:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 14, 2004)

...i'm still gettin used to this layout...tis much different, i'll give it that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Boy, I can't wait to drill a peep hole in the wall for this one! artyon:




On the other side of that Peephole will be the QOP with something you won't wanna witness Ricky :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> On the other side of that Peephole will be the QOP with something you won't wanna witness Ricky :rofl:




Man, I can hardly wait! :boing1:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Rather like an Easter Egg hunt eh   I've been finding new things today and we shall be having a new Ladies only Locker room soon



Awwe that's not fair... then you gals would be talking behind the guys backs... like you do when you go to the ladies room.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Awwe that's not fair... then you gals would be talking behind the guys backs... like you do when you go to the ladies room.




nah.. we just share makeup and hairbrushes in the ladies room


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> nah.. we just share makeup and hairbrushes in the ladies room



Yeeaaahhh rriiiggghhtt, and gossip and exchanges about how this guy is and that guy was and which guy is a jerk and which one is a prince and which ones are in between... bla bla bla...  :uhyeah:   

ya'll have fun :wink:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Yeeaaahhh rriiiggghhtt, and gossip and exchanges about how this guy is and that guy was and which guy is a jerk and which one is a prince and which ones are in between... bla bla bla...  :uhyeah:
> 
> ya'll have fun :wink:




hahaa.. what an imagination you have 

More like dieting stuff.. 'ladies issues' .. Health tips.. Kids, and family stuff..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> nah.. we just share makeup and hairbrushes in the ladies room



suuuurrreeeee....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...so...why is you ladies are allowed in here....what is this...the unisex locker room... :wink2: ....don't we get one too....I'm with the Golden One...time to drill a hole...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...so...why is you ladies are allowed in here....what is this...the unisex locker room... :wink2: ....don't we get one too....I'm with the Golden One...time to drill a hole...




Oh bugger off sod.. It was Ricardo who suggested the drilling of a hole.. get your facts straight ~!  And It's cuz I asked for the ladies locker room.. this is the Bar and grill.. sheesh..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...so...why is you ladies are allowed in here....what is this...the unisex locker room... :wink2: ....don't we get one too....I'm with the Golden One...time to drill a hole...




You have no idea of what kind of can of worms you just opened up. :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Oh bugger off sod.. It was Ricardo who suggested the drilling of a hole.. get your facts straight ~!  And It's cuz I asked for the ladies locker room.. this is the Bar and grill.. sheesh..




I happen to agree with Tess on this one.

The Locker Room is for things / items not Martial Arts related.

The Bar and Grill is for *ALL* of us to kick back and relax.

The Ladies Locker Room is for the Ladies. Get over it. There is nothing in there you would find interesting anyways. No matter what we think as males, women do not always talk about us. I know it goes against the male ego of being the center of the world, and for that I apologize.

Let the girls have their club house, their locker room, their place to discuss issues just between women. Men many times give solutions to problems, and women can empathize and sympathize with each other. They listen. THey support. They Chat about _Things_, that are not me nor any other male.

I see nothing wrong with the Ladies Locker Room. Even though I know that curiousity killed the cat and satisfaction brought it back. You will have to trust the Admin Team which happens to be all male, that Tess is running things in the Ladies Locker room. And as the name states it is for the ladies.

The best way to get back at them guys, is to just ignore the ladies locker room all together.

This is whole post is just my Personal Opinion.
 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Touche' Rich~!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok,
Listen up, read carefully, whatever, Tess came to me with the idea of the Ladies Locker Room, I endorsed her idea and took it to Bob.  The entire purpose of the LLR is to have a place specifically to keep men out.  They want to be able to privately discuss things that would normally send me shrieking from a room with my hands over my ears.  We are going to respect their privacy, any men attempting to get in to the LLR through subterfuge or other means faces an immediate and irrevocable ban from Martial Talk.  Every time, in the past, the women have tried to have a serious discussion, it has been tromped on by 20 men with their uninformed and uneducated opinions.  How many time has there been a poll that said "Ladies" only to have ten men vote then say, "Oh, I didn't know it was for women only."  Men cannot go into a ladies rest room in public, they cannot here either.  
Seig


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

Rich pretty much said it best.

A couple of points:

1- Every "men only" area that I've ever been on on other boards tends to v-rapidly turn into a porn area.  Nothing wrong with that, but it aint here. Now, I've got nothing wrong with a 'men only' area.  Heres the rules - no porn, no T&A, and all other MT rules apply.  So, who wants to moderate it?

2- The women requested an area that they could talk "girl talk" stuff, without fear of our 'maleness' getting in the mix.  There are things women really can only talk about amongst themselves.  They don't need some dimwitted guy adding in an inuendo, or outright blatently sexist comment. 

3- -Any- guy caught in the Ladies only area will be permanently banned from MT, and where applicable, procecuted. The -only- exception is MT Admins, and only if invited in by the WF mod(s). 

4- The WF is still under MT rules.  So, they won't be posting porn in there either.


Sorry to be a hard *** here folks, but the ladies made a special request, and we intend to honor it.  If -anyone- male or female has a problem with this, I suggest they contact me directly.

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't imagine why there's wringing of hands and gnashing of teeth over a women-only section. I suspect that if anyone wants a group limited to members of set X, then they can fork over the hosted forum fee to Kaith and get it, unless the definition of X is itself offensive. I see some people are offended by a gender-based restriction but it does not seem credible to me to b surprised that, in the world as it is today, there are things women prefer to discuss amongst themselves. When we have universal unisex bathrooms, maybe things'll change. (I doubt it.) No one else will see the forum, so complaints about being locked out should disappear, unless we frequently see members of the special room posting "If you only knew what we were saying behind your back..." out here. I would be very surprised to see that be the case, frankly, but who knows.

The only concerns I could see are the possibility that posters will spend time there chit-chatting rather than out here contributing to discussion of the martial arts, and that it's already led to a lot of pre-emptive negativity ("immediate and irrevocable ban", "men with their uninformed and uneducated opinions", "permanently banned from MT, and where applicable, procecuted" (sic), etc.) in this thread and elsewhere. For the former, hopefully it'll just be a reallocation of UB&G/Locker Room posts to somewhere else. For the latter, those with clues now understand and those without won't pick up on it no matter how often it's said.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You have no idea of what kind of can of worms you just opened up. :idunno:



I see that now...Christ, everyone's usually a bit more light hearted than this...and usually don't take everything so damn literally or personally, but apparently I struck a nerve and got flamed.  I thought the unisex joke was funny, but I guess everyone else's opinion slightly differed...I mean damn, it's a   :deadhorse  now, so everyone take a hit.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Nobody is any less lighthearted .. I think women who are majorly outnumbered by men in Martial Arts .. should have a place where they can discuss what comes naturally to them.  Don't think Men want to partake in a conversation re: " gee I wear a white gi and have to deal with monthly accidents.. or cramps.. you guys get enough exposure to female issues via TV.. Nobody is going to be posting less in the MT topics.. Nobody is 'chatting' away in the LLR.  it's just a nice haven where we can go in this large world of men  We love ya all.. 

Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I see that now...Christ, everyone's usually a bit more light hearted than this...and usually don't take everything so damn literally or personally, but apparently I struck a nerve and got flamed.  I thought the unisex joke was funny, but I guess everyone else's opinion slightly differed...I mean damn, it's a   :deadhorse  now, so everyone take a hit.


 I'm majorly busy at the moment tightening the hatches as it were, so unfortunatly, can't be quite as 'laid back' as I'd prefer. I also don't have the time/patience to deal with any BS, so have to be blunter than normal.

Apologies.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Hakuna Matata~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

how you figure no worries... :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Until you figure out the answer to that question you're gonna be a great date! :uhyeah:


Then why am I still single?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...talk about going in and through danger on that one... :rofl:


You know I'm fun to take out on dates! so grrrr.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...so...why is you ladies are allowed in here....what is this...the unisex locker room... :wink2: ....don't we get one too....I'm with the Golden One...time to drill a hole...


Do you really want to listen to us talk about our periods and ovaries and diets and sex lives?  If so, I'd be more than glad to discuss it with you OUTSIDE of the forum.  Or, I could tell you all about my ovaries right here.   yeah, didn't think so! hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

TMI.....  ...damn...still getting yelled at... :wah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> TMI.....  ...damn...still getting yelled at... :wah:


yeah.......didn't think you really wanted in!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

okay...it's over...it's done...time to stop.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> okay...it's over...it's done...time to stop.


poor Chronuss......don't respond


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> okay...it's over...it's done...time to stop.




Yes.. now There is a Private forum for supporting members.. so go find it


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

_*waffles...*_   :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> _*waffles...*_   :boing2:


and whipped cream..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> and whipped cream..



*WOOT!*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> *WOOT!*


I'm blind and deaf  -vampfeed-


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

sowwy...hehee...I just like to have waffles with my whipped cream.   :wink:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> sowwy...hehee...I just like to have waffles with my whipped cream.   :wink:




*shaking nogging very slowly* Yesh.. how I do know this


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

you know this cause you've made waffles for me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you know this cause you've made waffles for me.



Did I Yesh. and a Good Waffler I be~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...._*insert caustic barb here*_ ... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...._*insert caustic barb here*_ ... :uhyeah:



*looks around for a caustic barb.. OUCH ya beast.. I stepped on it~!!!
Watch where you put them next time  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

ooh...that couldn't have been good...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ooh...that couldn't have been good...


*wiggles my toes.. see see see................


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

put those clods down...sheeeessh.... :barf:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> put those clods down...sheeeessh.... :barf:




you are such going to be Minced up Greasy grimey gopher guts tonight~!!! :wah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...least you spelled gopher right... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...least you spelled gopher right... :uhyeah:




Bah I say......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

no, no, no....tis what I say.   :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no, no, no....tis what I say.   :ultracool




Clones... duh~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

hehe.


----------

